# Moving to Barcelona (or nearby) with a young family



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi everyone 

So my better half accepted a job in Barcelona today. We have a 5 year old little girl, a 3 year old little boy, a dog and two cats. I'd really like some advice on lots of things! But primarily, nice places to live near Barcelona (we don't want to live in the city due to the pets), and any school recommendations. So far we have been looking at Castelldelfels and the British School of Barcelona. Does anyone have experience of that area or any other recommendations would be most welcome.


----------



## JimMcSherry (Mar 3, 2015)

*Bcn*

Hi, move to Barcelona City, there are pets everywhere and it's a very family friendly city.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Sant Cugat is popular area for young families, very chic and vibrant. Nicely spread out so no high rise. Popular with locals and expats from all countries. Not too far from the centre (25 mins by train or car). Lots of private schools, but at their age your kids would do fine in a state school, unless your stay is temporary then I guess private education with an English friendly curriculum is preferable. 

The downside is cost. The area is quite affluent so living costs and house prices are a bit steep. But, like everywhere else, there are lots of new-build empty apartments so maybe you can sniff out some accommodation to suit your budget, if money is a bit tight (or you are!).


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for the replies. How do people cope with pets in Barcelona city? It seems to be mostly apartments, i can't see that working for them? I did look at Sant Cugat but the american schools are even more expensive than the british ones! And accomodation looks expensive too as you say. We are most likely going to be in Spain for 3/4 years, and will be coming back to the UK so I'd like my little girl to be able to slot back into the british school system easily. As my son is that bit younger I'd be happy for him to go to a spanish preschool, I think we will need to look at that when we get over though, as all the websites are in spanish.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

It is common to keep pets in apartments in Barcelona. I don't really like this as apartments are often small and it can't be easy for a dog to live in a small apartment. There are much more houses available outside the city than inside but they are of course more expensive. If your husband will travel to work by car, you need to bear in mind that rush hour traffic is very heavy all around Barcelona so it's best not to live too far from the office.

If you are going to stay just 4 years I would definitely try to live in the city to get the real Barcelona experience. Many of Barcelona's suburbs and commuter towns are rather boring.

I don't know much about schools but ask me any other question about life in Barcelona.

Will you get relocation assistance from your husband's company?


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks Mike, yes that was my feeling about apartments too. If it were just the two of us then i totally agree, I would love to live in barcelona city! 

But I think a small (possibly boring) town on the train line would be a good alternative for the children. We aren't going to get a car initially so will need to be near the train station, husband can cycle to it if we are little further away, his office in Barcelona is right next to a metro station.

We are getting relocation money, but not really any help, so were thinking of engaging someone to manage the renting process for us, do you have any experience of those types of companies?

Quick qustion about renting in general, is it like the UK where you have to wait 4/5 weeks before you can move in (ie are most places already rented) or are a lot of places empty so you can move straight in?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think small towns have to be boring, but each to their own. I totally agree that apartments aren't adequate for cats and dogs. 

If you have ruled out Sant Cugat, there is another school opening near Castelldefels British School of Gavà | Colegios Britanicos Education in Excellence. I only know about it because they are advertising jobs.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

I currently live in a hamlet, population 250, with no shops, which most people would think is the most boring thing on earth, but we love it. So a small town will be the height of excitment for us! hadn't heard of that school, thanks so much for the link, that is really interesting, and they might even have spaces! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JimMcSherry (Mar 3, 2015)

Live in the Eixample area of BCN, the flats are generally larger and the areas are more kid and pet friendly, also there are Metro Stops everywhere and it's really easy to get around on the Bicing (City bikes), it's only about 46 a year so if you use it every day you'll save lot of money. 2 EUR a day saving over 1 year = over 500 EUR in your pocket :juggle:


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Like your thinking! However, I don't think having a dog in a flat is practical, we'd be coming in and out of the flat 6 or 7 times a day for toilet breaks  My children would get a bit fed up with me!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

We live near Sant Sadurní d'Anoia, which is a 45 minutes train ride from the centre (Placa de Catalunya). I guess that is a bit too far away for your husband to commute, especially if he has to then catch a metro as well, but it is a beautiful place to live and very family and pets friendly. It is much much cheaper for us out here compared to the city centre and Sant Cugat.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Buntymcfun said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So my better half accepted a job in Barcelona today. We have a 5 year old little girl, a 3 year old little boy, a dog and two cats. I'd really like some advice on lots of things! But primarily, nice places to live near Barcelona (we don't want to live in the city due to the pets), and any school recommendations. So far we have been looking at Castelldelfels and the British School of Barcelona. Does anyone have experience of that area or any other recommendations would be most welcome.


We have a boy who is 5 and 3/4 (yes, he is very adamant about the fraction as he can't wait to be 6). He is going to an American international school which is on the north side of the city. We live in the Sarria-Sant Gervasi area and it is 10 minutes walk to 2 train stations on the L6 (purple line) and a 5-min walk to a few bus lines. We can walk 20 minutes to and from school. There is a British international school (Oak House, I think) near by and I saw a sign for a new British international school opening in September in the Sarria area. So there are plenty of international schools for you to choose from. We are away from the tourist area but less than 30 minutes to the center of town by train or bus. 

There are houses within the ferrocarril lines but most go above 3000 euros/months. I have not seen many cats but there are lots of dogs in the residential areas like ours to the point that you really need to look out for where you are going or you will walk into the yucky stuff.

We also considered Castelldefels for its British international school (it is a pretty good school but perhaps a bit more conservative than the American school that we chose). Given our very limited Spanish, we thought Castelldefels might be difficult for us to find resources for classes and other services that we would need to settle in.

We are happy with the school and where we are (although we are still adjusting to living in a flat). Hope you will soon find what is right for you.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

kimuyen said:


> We have a boy who is 5 and 3/4 (yes, he is very adamant about the fraction as he can't wait to be 6). He is going to an American international school which is on the north side of the city. We live in the Sarria-Sant Gervasi area and it is 10 minutes walk to 2 train stations on the L6 (purple line) and a 5-min walk to a few bus lines. We can walk 20 minutes to and from school. There is a British international school (Oak House, I think) near by and I saw a sign for a new British international school opening in September in the Sarria area. So there are plenty of international schools for you to choose from. We are away from the tourist area but less than 30 minutes to the center of town by train or bus.
> 
> There are houses within the ferrocarril lines but most go above 3000 euros/months. I have not seen many cats but there are lots of dogs in the residential areas like ours to the point that you really need to look out for where you are going or you will walk into the yucky stuff.
> 
> ...


*Waves* I saw a couple other other posts you've made Kimuyen and was hoping you might have some insights! We engaged a property finder person today to try to make life easier. She has recommended the following areas that might be suitable: Sarriá, Sant Gervasi and Sant Cugat, but will also look at other areas such as Esplugues, Sant Joan Despi and Castelldefels.

We are now a little concerned about Castelldefels for the reasons you've outlined. Rest assured we will be coming with plenty of poo bags for the puppy, I can't abide it when people don't pick up after their dogs. I'm actually waiting to hear back from the American School you mention above, and am investigating others. Thanks for the insights, any other tips would be most welcome, are there any nice playgroups / parent meet ups / summer schools etc? I'm used to having lots of friends around so feeling a bit worried about getting lonely.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Buntymcfun said:


> *Waves* I saw a couple other other posts you've made Kimuyen and was hoping you might have some insights! We engaged a property finder person today to try to make life easier. She has recommended the following areas that might be suitable: Sarriá, Sant Gervasi and Sant Cugat, but will also look at other areas such as Esplugues, Sant Joan Despi and Castelldefels.
> 
> We are now a little concerned about Castelldefels for the reasons you've outlined. Rest assured we will be coming with plenty of poo bags for the puppy, I can't abide it when people don't pick up after their dogs. I'm actually waiting to hear back from the American School you mention above, and am investigating others. Thanks for the insights, any other tips would be most welcome, are there any nice playgroups / parent meet ups / summer schools etc? I'm used to having lots of friends around so feeling a bit worried about getting lonely.


Not sure if you know, there are 2 American international schools north of the city. Our son is going to the Benjamin Franklin International School (BFIS). The other school is the American School of Barcelona (ASB). We visited both and ended up going with BFIS, which is a tad smaller and closer to the city (based on the fact that it lacks the soccer field that ASB has ;-). BFIS' neighborhood is more accessible without a car with the charming Sarria "village" just down the hill. Both schools have tuitions posted on their website so you can compare them too. There are 17 kids in our son's class with 2 teachers who are just excellent. I would say about 35% of the kids are from Spanish families, a very good mix for us. I am pleasantly surprised to experience how easy it is to set up play dates with other kids in our son's class. Since this is his first year, we don't know a lot of parents but they are very friendly. You will begin making friends with some of these parents (yes, thanks to your children  If you end up within the city line and not in Castelldefels, feel free to send me an IM. Happy to help if I can.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Very quick question, hope you don't mind! my daughters birthday is 31st December 2009, would that make her the youngest in the year, and which year would that be? Do you know how flexible there are on which year they go into?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> Very quick question, hope you don't mind! my daughters birthday is 31st December 2009, would that make her the youngest in the year, and which year would that be? Do you know how flexible there are on which year they go into?


yes, in the Spanish system she'd be the youngest in the year

some schools will be more flexible than others, especially with children who don't speak Spanish, but since she's so young, & will pick up the language very quickly, most would put her in the 'age-appropriate' year

you can see which that would be here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, on the third post


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

There are two train companies which operate commuting trains near Barcelona, Renfe and Ferrocarrils (FGC). While I have never commuted myself, I have heard that the Renfe system can be quite unreliable whereas Ferrocarils has a much better reputation. I would look at which company operates in the area where you plan to live. The Barcelona metro can also be very crowded at rush hour.


----------

